# Skewer where can I get one long enough??



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

My parents have a KHS tandem I fixed a flat tire for them and went to tighten the skewer and it broke and it is not reparable. I had a spare 135 mm skewer from a MTB but that's to short my dad took the wheel to a few local bike shops they said no we don't have anything and we cant get that. Any help would be great and how do you measure it?


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

ADV have a look at these on ebay if you want to add some Bling to that KHS go with the Salsa just make sure they are the right size :thumbsup:

Salsa Pair Stainless Tandem Flip-Off Skewers 145mm Black | eBay

Bontrager ABP Rear Tandem Skewer Gold 197mm NEW Trek Gary Fisher | eBay


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

I measured the out side of the dropouts and I come up with just under 7 inches with a tape measure so would I have a 160mm rear spacing? Would the 197mm bontrager be right?

Thanks XC MIKE


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

KHS likely would have had a 150 rear hub (and measured inside between the dropouts). I may also have a skewer from our old KHS hardtail. Will take me a bit to dig up.


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

ADV said:


> I measured the out side of the dropouts and I come up with just under 7 inches with a tape measure so would I have a 160mm rear spacing? Would the 197mm bontrager be right?
> 
> Thanks XC MIKE


That's a good question ADV I just checked mine and I came up with 6.5" so 165mm send him a pm and ask how long the skewer is from end to end then check yours


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

My long skewer is 5.25" between QR ends, and has two 1/8" spacers. Would seem like that won't be long enough for you.


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

Just put a bid on the Bontrager one on epay we will see if I get it.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Your local bike shop should be able to get a Salsa tandem QR from QBP if the ebay deal fails. Ebay has Salsa stuff at full retail anyway, so support your local shop if you deem it worthy of your bussiness.

PK


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

KHS actually did use 160mm rear spacing on their tandems for some model years.


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

I got the skewer off of epay I hope it works.

I do support my local bike shops as much as possible but when they say they do not have a skewer this long and that they can not get one what else can you do. My dad and I checked 5 different shops.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

ADV;9500920My dad and I checked 5 different shops.[/QUOTE said:


> Kinda sounds like the ol' "we don't want to deal with it" mantra. Hate that, and have unfortunately encountered it at all the LBSs around me.


----------

